# When will they go up??



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

My pup is 9wks tomorrow... and seems to have one up all the time (or most) but the other doesn't even look as though it will go up soon lol.

When will the other catch up?

Sorry, I know patience is a virtue... but I'm anxious!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My pups went up full time at 11.5 weeks. But I would not worry until much later than that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the dog i have now ears went up at 5 months. my last dog
ears went up at 6 months. both dogs ears did the dance
before going up "one ear up, one ear down, both ears all around".


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Such a cutie! And I've heard that during teething the ears will flop up and down for a couple months. My pup's ears were up when I got him at 4 months but in the morning they're in helicopter mode cause he's sleepy :wub: he's almost 10 months now. They look like this dog's ears in the first post in the morning : http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/119621-helicopter-ears.html

I keep scrolling up to squee at your puppy I'm sorry he's just too cute!


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

AngelaA6 said:


> Such a cutie! And I've heard that during teething the ears will flop up and down for a couple months. My pup's ears were up when I got him at 4 months but in the morning they're in helicopter mode cause he's sleepy :wub: he's almost 10 months now. They look like this dog's ears in the first post in the morning : http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/119621-helicopter-ears.html
> 
> I keep scrolling up to squee at your puppy I'm sorry he's just too cute!



Were they up permanently?

I cant wait for his ears to go up! :wild:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Read this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/136570-8-9-10-weeks-old-ears-not-up.html

And this one: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html

Your question is so common that these two threads are sticked at the top of the Ears Up forum so they're easy to find.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep his ears are up permanently


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Read this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/136570-8-9-10-weeks-old-ears-not-up.html
> 
> And this one: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html
> 
> Your question is so common that these two threads are sticked at the top of the Ears Up forum so they're easy to find.


Sorry, still figuring out how to navigate through the site... so I just post all my questions. Read it though, and it's a relief. I know people who's pups ear were up by 8wks already, so I was starting to wonder. Thanks!


----------



## Thor131 (Apr 23, 2013)

My pup is 11.5 weeks and neither have stood up completely yet my wife loved to play with them right when we got him but it was never rough so I don't think it did any harm I know he's got a few months before they should but any massage techniques that could help make sure they do when it's time?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thor131 (Apr 23, 2013)

(See last post)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have no advice on the whole situation, but hopefully someone will posting something on this thread that will perhaps answer your question. Here's a pic of my pup and how his ears are most of the time.

He will be 10wks this coming Thursday.


----------



## slumdawg11b (Apr 4, 2013)

Sasha went both up @9 weeks. Haven't been down since. I've heard it can be later also. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trinch (Apr 19, 2013)

My dog are up down I'm about to give up abd let them be it's just to stressful. 

There long and all the weakness is at the base of the ear


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

Trinch said:


> My dog are up down I'm about to give up abd let them be it's just to stressful.
> 
> There long and all the weakness is at the base of the ear


How old's your pup


----------



## Trinch (Apr 19, 2013)

He is 5months on May 1

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

Trinch said:


> He is 5months on May 1
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They say if in four or five months they don't go up, you should tape them. So idk, if I were you I'd look into it.

My pups ears went up this week. He's 11wks this coming Thursday


----------



## Trinch (Apr 19, 2013)

He go yo yhe vet in the morning so we will see and U think he need a bigger cage. Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

OMG your puppy is adorable!!!!


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

His ears are up!


----------



## GSDNewbie1024 (Oct 23, 2012)

How long will his ears stay like a little triangle?? lol


----------

